# Triple Bypass



## sicjoy

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone is wanting to get rid of their Triple Bypass entry. I am interested in riding it, but the cap is preventing me. Thank you.

Shaun


----------



## LugNut

I might be interested in selling mine. I'll be back in Denver next weekend and will pick it up then. Send me a private message in a week if you're still interested then.


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*Triple Bypass transfer needed*

Hi gang,

I, too, am in need of a transfer. I failed miserably at signing up on time. Always a day late and $110 dollars short. If anyone else would be interested in letting me use their spot, please reply as soon as possible. 

Thanks, 
PeterD in Bugaha


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*Triple Bypass entry scored*

Hey fellas,
I put a plea on the Denver area Craiglist yesterday for an entry to the Triple Bypass. A nice lady called today and will let me buy her husband's spot for $110. If you are still looking for an entry, you might try the Craiglist. 

I will be suffering all the way with an easiest gear of 39 x 25. Look for me in my orange/blue Omaha Velo Club team colors riding a Colnago Dream. It would be great talking with some of you local RBR'ers.


----------



## JayTee

PeterD in Bugaha said:


> Hey fellas,
> I put a plea on the Denver area Craiglist yesterday for an entry to the Triple Bypass. A nice lady called today and will let me buy her husband's spot for $110.



Does her husband know?


----------



## snyper0311

Hey you can't have it. I told her not to give things away without asking first!


----------



## vinniedv8

*Riding "Triple" unsupported.*

Greetings ladies & gents. 
Been shut-out of the "triple" registration? Think about riding it "unsupported"!!! It's do-able. Throw-on your 32 oz. Camel Back, carry a couple of bottles, dry drink mix, nutrition, replenish at convenience stores along the way if you need to. Several product vendors setup support stops along the way as well. Join & pay your dues to the club, buy a shirt on-line, buy your meal ticket at the park.

After doing the "triple" three or four times, doing it "unsupported" adds an additional challenge.

V.


----------



## Moose

*Anyone Still need an entry?*

Send me a PM ASAP.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

vinniedv8 said:


> Greetings ladies & gents.
> Been shut-out of the "triple" registration? Think about riding it "unsupported"!!! It's do-able. Throw-on your 32 oz. Camel Back, carry a couple of bottles, dry drink mix, nutrition, replenish at convenience stores along the way if you need to. Several product vendors setup support stops along the way as well. Join & pay your dues to the club, buy a shirt on-line, buy your meal ticket at the park.
> 
> After doing the "triple" three or four times, doing it "unsupported" adds an additional challenge.
> 
> V.


why you'd want to do this the same weekend as the official ride is beyond me though. why not wait for a less crowded weekend?


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*Triple Bypass completed (whew!)*

Hey,

It was ugly but I finished my first Triple. It rained on us for about 100 of the 120 miles. Cold temps, saturated clothes. Made descending really miserable. I actually preferred climbing, because you could at least stay warm. I pity the poor folks that were not prepared. Lots of abandonments. I think I heard only about 15% finished. 

My friend Shelle was nearly hypothermic and she was properly attired. We stopped in Frisco, had lunch, then spent about 45 minutes at the laundromat drying our clothes. Funny for the locals doing their laundry, I'm sure, as two nearly naked bikers stood inside waiting. But, it sure made a huge difference. Shelle rebounded and we headed up Vail Pass. The only dry pavement we saw all day was as you descended the last 15 miles into Vail/Avon. 

I sure earned that jersey!

Did anyone else here do it??

In retrospect, I enjoyed it, but not until it was over. 

PeterD in Bugaha


----------



## johnparke

Anybody got a triple bypass entry i could buy??
Thanks...


----------



## spinmash

Ditto. Looking for an entry for 2009. Can't believe they went that quick.


----------



## CircaRigel

vinniedv8 said:


> Greetings ladies & gents.
> Been shut-out of the "triple" registration? Think about riding it "unsupported"!!! It's do-able. Throw-on your 32 oz. Camel Back, carry a couple of bottles, dry drink mix, nutrition, replenish at convenience stores along the way if you need to. Several product vendors setup support stops along the way as well. Join & pay your dues to the club, buy a shirt on-line, buy your meal ticket at the park.
> 
> After doing the "triple" three or four times, doing it "unsupported" adds an additional challenge.
> 
> V.


My understanding is that riders who try to ride DURING the event w/o registration get in pretty big trouble if they're caught. The 3500 rider cap is for safety purposes. I heard some people were stuck with some pretty stiff fines for crashing the Triple Bypass in previous years.

Also, the TE website states that registration is non-transferable in their TBP faq.


----------



## moneyman

Anyone still searching for an entry? I have a conflict that requires me to be somewhere besides Colorado that day.


----------



## CircaRigel

I know that there are a couple from my church looking for an entry for their tandem team. Let me check with them.

Belinda


----------



## JohnHemlock

PM sent.


----------



## CircaRigel

I forwarded the link to your post to the cycling group my church has, so you should hear from the tandem couple shortly.


----------

